# Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming



## PCSpieler500 (13. März 2014)

*Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

Hi Community,

ich streame derzeit recht viele Filme (natürlich legal über die Mediatheken der Sender, maxdome und youtube) und wollte fragen, ob dies der "Lebensdauer" meiner SSD (ihr wisst schon, begrenzte Anzahl an Schreibzugriffen etc.) schadet oder werden beim Streamen ohnehin nur meine 8GB-Ram beansprucht? Vielen Dank für Eure fachkundige Einschätzung im Voraus.


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)

PC-Experience Flashspeicher und SSDs : | SSD FAQs, Firmwares, Artikel, Reviews , wichtige Tools und sonstige Links


----------



## Softy (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

Schau Dir halt ab und zu mal an, wieviel bislang auf die SSD geschrieben wurde, z.B. mit CrystalDiskInfo.

Eine SSD kann man so gut wie nicht totschreiben, hier gibt es ein paar Langzeit-Tests: SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm

 edit: Diesen ganzen Optimierungsblödsinn kann man sich getrost sparen


----------



## .::ASDF::. (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

Hi,
würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bei mir wird durch TV-Streaming die SSD ziemlich beansprucht. Laut SSDLife kam ich in den letzten sieben Tagen auf ca. 146 GB (21 GB/pro Tag).


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

moderne ssds, auch die günstigen, können selbst die auslagerungsdatei und OS stemmen ohne auch nur in die nähe ihrer max schreibvorgänge(~50tb) zu kommen innerhalb ihrer ~5jahre lebenszeit.
ältere sata 2 ssds sollten in der regel easy ihre ~25terabyte write traffic drücken können.
die ersten bezahlbaren mlc ssds hatten noch den mali der ~7tb aber die sind normalerweise eh schon ausgefahlen, weil sie ihre ~5 jahre lebensdauer längst überschritten haben.

und wie du auch schon gesagt hast betrifft es nur den ram hauptsächlich und vllt ein bissl die auslagerungsdatei.

wenn deine ssd halbwegs gescheit ist, kannst du mit ssdlife deinen read/write traffic auslesen, bei meiner 4 jahre alten, 15k std gelaufenen corsair force 60(sata 2) sind es 12tb z. b. .
die corsair läuft ohne probs und schneller als eine ocz agility 3, die nach 5tb um die hälfte ihrer performance eingebrochen ist.

deshalb schrieb ich gescheite ssd, z.b. sind viele ocz modelle eben nicht gescheit und verschleißen ungewöhnlich schnell.

mfg


----------



## Bennz (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

gut das eine 256gb 830er 6petabyte an Schreibvorgängen packt


----------



## Cybnotic (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*



PCSpieler500 schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> ich streame derzeit recht viele Filme (natürlich legal über die Mediatheken der Sender, maxdome und youtube) und wollte fragen, ob dies der "Lebensdauer" meiner SSD (ihr wisst schon, begrenzte Anzahl an Schreibzugriffen etc.) schadet oder werden beim Streamen ohnehin nur meine 8GB-Ram beansprucht? Vielen Dank für Eure fachkundige Einschätzung im Voraus.


 
Mach dir keine Sorgen deswegen...  Habe selber meine Samsung SSD ca. 5 -7 mal "Formatiert"  ink. immer wieder vollschreiben (was man ja auch angeblich nicht tun sollte...)  um die Trim Funktion kümmere ich mich auch nicht wirklich  soll ja Windows 8 machen... Wenn es jetzt zicken würde,  formatiere ich eiskalt wieder    Seit Kauf mindesten 10 Std im Dauereinsatz...    Und was soll ich sagen läuft genial...  Was noch dazu kommt mein Board sollte eigentlich keine SSD Unterstützen 
M3N78-VM   selbst der Board Hersteller hatte abgeraten  da war die SSD schon  auf dem Postweg zu mir.. Ich hab  sie aber trotzdem eingebaut weil es mir logisch erschien genau dies zu tun      Und wie sich herausstellte  war dies Goldrichtig.  Auch ein Grund sich keine Gedanken zu machen wenn man mit ner kleinen SSD anfängt  wird die Schreibbelastung der einzelnen Zellen bei "gleicher" Nutzung   bei einem größeren Model immer günstiger   sollte sie nach Jahren doch schlapp machen... 
Also keine Panik 

Gruß


----------



## zicco93 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*



Bennz schrieb:


> gut das eine 256gb 830er 6petabyte an Schreibvorgängen packt


 
sry für OT, aber woher hast du die Info? Hab die selbe und wenn das stimmt... das wäre ja der Hammer.

@Thread
Ich schätze selbst bei 14/7 Streaming, also jeden tag 14h würde die SSD 3-5 Jahre minimum in jedem Fall halten.


----------



## Bennz (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

bei dem verlinkten Test von softy war dies das Endergebnis der Samsung  SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm

Samsung 830er 256gb 6 Petabyte


----------



## PCSpieler500 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

Gibt mir die SSD (Samsung 840 Pro) eigentlich irgendwie Bescheid, bevor ihr die Puste ausgeht?


----------



## MaxRink (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

SMART


----------



## PCSpieler500 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

was bedeutet das? muss ich irgendetwas machen?


----------



## Icedaft (13. März 2014)

*AW: Verschleiß von SSDs bei Streaming*

Er meinte damit wohl die Smart-Werte.

Wenn Du Dich umfassend informieren willst, die Links hatte ich schon gepostet:

PC-Experience Hardware, Tipps und Tricks : | SSD Optimierungen, Tipps, Tricks und FAQs (Update 09.03.2014)

PC-Experience Flashspeicher und SSDs : | SSD FAQs, Firmwares, Artikel, Reviews , wichtige Tools und sonstige Links​


----------

